# Aaarrrggghhh - won an iPhone? I don't think so!



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Whenever I try and view the forum on my iPad or iPhone I get a ...

congratulations Apple user
You have been selected to test the new iPhone 8
No way to just close...

Is this a forum wide problem?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No problem with my iPhone or iPad


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Probably a setting on your Apple device.
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/ht203987
Hoggy.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

I reported the same issue today. It's been driving me mad! Only effected the mk1 section but seems to have stopped.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

mk2zetec said:


> Whenever I try and view the forum on my iPad or iPhone I get a ...
> 
> congratulations Apple user
> You have been selected to test the new iPhone 8
> ...


I get this too, it's so frustrating!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

There will most likely be an issue with the site - they have the same problem over on UK-MKIVs forum and the owners didn't want to admit it at first but are now "looking into it."


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

Happens on my iPhone on every attempt to view this site - when not indoors using wifi 
Most annoying


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Never had this problem at all

But then again i have a proper phone.......An Android :lol:

Let the barracking commence..... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

DC240S reported this on the report spam thread really yesterday and I'd not seen anyone else report it at the time. Here's my suggestion:



John-H said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> > I can't click on any thread in the mk1 section without an immovable pop up/divert to claiming a free iPhone 7??
> ...


Perhaps we can get some more clues from other people in this too regarding identifying the advert that's doing it and:

Are you using Apple or Android or Windows etc.
Are you using an ad blocker?

I turned my ad blocker off yesterday (Android) but I've not seen any problems yet.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you, John H. The more details you can provide, the better we can assist you. These are not supposed to be on the site and need further details from you guys so we can be sure to have it removed.

Please provide the following details next time this occurs:

1. Capture the URL of the ad itself (not the page on our site that it appears)
2. Snag a screenshot so we can see what you see
3. Device/browser you are using 
4. Your geo-location (city/state - sometimes these pop ups/redirects are region based)

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all,

This looks like a typical type of advert spam and on websites I've worked on in the past which suffered this problem, the only solution was to switch to using an advert service with better protection against this spam.

I can reproduce this issue when I'm connected to 4G - it _isn't_ happening on wifi.

Also, it's worth mentioning that this happens when I choose "Request desktop site", too and I'm viewing the desktop version of the forum - this doesn't rule out the possibility that the forum software's mobile theme is injecting (or allowing the injection of) the code.

Steps to reproduce:

- On iPhone with wifi disabled, connected via 4G, on O2 in London area if that helps
- Chrome browser
- Navigate to ttforum.co.uk
- Navigate to the Mk1 forum
- Navigate to the coilpack recall page
- Wait approx 15 seconds
- A redirect occurs to the link below (to make the link work, remove the space before the ".info" - don't click the link though!)

http://wfd.daily-sweeptakes .info/index.html?t=1wjYa_t7oJgCR66chO4i3Q-2HpFhxeR9YwHXDGbTJMn1FqaKeRD-g14IR2S7WhfXFOzdEepjFODQ5Swi_FEFXJItbIysPg4wbU4PWHM7_P8%3D&d=ukiphone&td=m.ilritj92ic.com&pub=rubicon&app=25062&dev=%7B%7B%7Bdev%7D%7D%7D&os=ios&isp=telefonica%20uk%20limited&city=london&brand=Apple&model=iPhone&pub=rubicon&region=LN&country=UK&browser=Chrome%20Mobile&ip=82.132.226.79




























Hope this helps,

Alex


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Alex.

All that info has been sent along to be investigated and blocked.

Kevin


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

No probs, cheers for looking into this Kevin.

Best of luck with the ad spammers.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Appreciate it. It's a never ending struggle of whack-a-mole. If/when we get this under control, I'm sure another tactic will be adopted

Kevin


----------

